# Auslesen von RFID mit dem Handy



## grindelaner (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee ob und wie man eine RFID mit einem Handy (HTC One X) auslesen kann?


----------



## dzim (20. Mai 2014)

Das geht bestimmt. Ich hab das mal mit dem Programm https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nxp.taginfolite ausprobiert. Wenn das geht, schaffst du das bestimmt auch.

google: "dev android rfid reader"
nfc - Reading RFID with Android phones - Stack Overflow
--> Near Field Communication | Android Developers

Ich schätze mal, da findest du etwas.


----------



## grindelaner (20. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos :toll:
Machmal braucht man nur ein Denkanstoß von Außen...


----------



## dzim (20. Mai 2014)

Mir fällt ja auch nicht immer alles sofort ein (das ist alles *viel zu viel*, um es sich immer zu merken - oder auch drauf zu kommen). Manchmal ist es gut, wenn man einen Denkanstoss von jemand anderem bekommt.


----------

